# Western Flyer ID



## Almaguer4 (Jun 10, 2014)

I recently purchased a Western Flyer with the following ID information:

Sonic Flyer
Model MOM2037E 
SN # 21x10 1509539 or 509539

Trying to find out when this bike was manufactured. From all the pictures I've seen and info on this forum, it appears to be a 1960's model manufactured by Murray Ohio Manufacturing. Any additional info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 4, 2014)

Probably around a '65.


----------



## Almaguer4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Adam.


----------

